# What is he?



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Oops, I forgot to put a picture.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would say overo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Frame, possibly sabino.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Sabino + Frame would be my guess.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He's a frame overo. He "could" have sabino or splash, but I don't see it - frame can often affect the legs as well, and the shape of his pattern screams frame overo all the way to me.

Example of the range for frame overos. They are called frames because the color frames the white which is usually restricted to the barrel of the horse, a splashy head and a couple legs.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Frame works by manipulating other pattern genes, and is not known for producing extreme leg white by itself, especially where it is connecting up to the belly like that. Her horse is far too loudly patterned to only be carrying Frame. A lot of the horses in that diagram are Frame + another gene.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Overo, most definitely...um, which type, I guess, you'd have to get him tested to determine exactly what types he has. My guess would be frame, and sabino...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Frame Overo + Sabino. Sabino is usually what gives the laced edges and "roaning." The tall white sock that connects up the back leg lends itself to Sabino as well.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Definitely frame, with signs of sabino and possibly splash.

Lizzie


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Quixotic said:


> Frame works by manipulating other pattern genes, and is not known for producing extreme leg white by itself, especially where it is connecting up to the belly like that. Her horse is far too loudly patterned to only be carrying Frame. A lot of the horses in that diagram are Frame + another gene.


Yes, this absolutely. Frame by itself almost certainly did not create that much leg white. I would say no more than 3 images on that diagram show a pattern that could be made solely by frame.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Not sure if this helps but none of the white markings cross his back. All of the white markings on his barrel (other than the ones that are clearly separate) are all connected underneath his stomach and are also connected to his hind right stocking.. so really he only has about 11 white spots.


----------

